# Existing tank, what substrate can I add without a tear down?



## Tat2dguy (Sep 28, 2008)

I currently have a 125 gallon tank that has gravel in it. The gravel varies in size from a 1/8" to 3/4". 
I would like to add some substrate to the gravel to help out with the growing of plants, without totally tearing down the tank, is there anything I could add in? I was thinking maybe one of the sands out there, but would that make a mess/cloud the water too much?

Tank is currently housing (6) large dicus that I dont have any space to move them to for a total tank tear down. I can put a divider into the tank to seperate a section of the tank at a time if needed.


Any suggestions? Ideas?


Current Equipement:
Lighting = CF 4x96 (currently running just x2)
CO2 = have everything from old tank, just not in use yet
Rena XP2 & XP4 filters


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I did that with Fluorite in a 72 gallon, just kept adding cupfuls at a time. Rinse it good. You will get clouding but it will go away. You could run a diatom filter to make it clear faster.


----------



## Tat2dguy (Sep 28, 2008)

I ended up adding pool filter sand about 3-4 inches deep without much of any problem. I washed serveral times all the same and just did what you mentioned in pouring the sand in very slowly. Everything went well!!

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

i did the same as vancat did..I started my weekly wc of the week. Took out 75% of the water instead of 50% add new subsrate the add water.


----------

